# Local sources for bentonite clay



## TBandCW (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm so sick of being housebound by this flu I decided to make a ac face mask. Most recipes call for bentonite clay and I don't have any.  Would Walmart carry it?  Thx


----------



## earlene (Jan 24, 2017)

You could order it from Walmart & have it delivered.  I have never seen it in any Walmart, but I've never actually looked for it there, either.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/STARWEST...4264&wl11=online&wl12=682489498&wl13=&veh=sem

But if you use Amazon Prime, it might be easier to order for  two-day delivery.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013WAKZBS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## TBandCW (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks so much for the response!  I love amazon prime!


----------



## cgsample (Jan 24, 2017)

The cheapest off brand name cat litter at Walmart (Special Kitty: Natural Cat Litter, 25 Lb) is bentonite clay and only $4.06.

Here's the specs.:  Special Kitty Scoopable Fragrance Free Clumping Cat Litter is formulated of safe and natural ingredients and contains natural bentonite clay. Litter granules expand when wet and form clumps that will not break apart even during sifting, scooping or your cat's scratching.


----------



## leilaninoel (Jan 25, 2017)

cgsample said:


> The cheapest off brand name cat litter at Walmart (Special Kitty: Natural Cat Litter, 25 Lb) is bentonite clay and only $4.06.
> 
> Here's the specs.:  Special Kitty Scoopable Fragrance Free Clumping Cat Litter is formulated of safe and natural ingredients and contains natural bentonite clay. Litter granules expand when wet and form clumps that will not break apart even during sifting, scooping or your cat's scratching.




This is fantastic! I like finding inexpensive alternatives. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## kumudini (Jan 25, 2017)

leilaninoel said:


> This is fantastic! I like finding inexpensive alternatives. Thanks for the tip!!



I looked up for the full ingredient list, which I didn't find but I found pictures, and it's not the fine powder that we use in soaps and face masks. But you can buy the pure one for almost similar price on Amazon. I also read there are different kinds of bentonite and what we use is the calcium bentonite. The special kitty packaging also warns of impurities and parasite eggs, so be careful.


----------



## leilaninoel (Jan 25, 2017)

kumudini said:


> I looked up for the full ingredient list, which I didn't find but I found pictures, and it's not the fine powder that we use in soaps and face masks. But you can buy the pure one for almost similar price on Amazon. I also read there are different kinds of bentonite and what we use is the calcium bentonite. The special kitty packaging also warns of impurities and parasite eggs, so be careful.



Aw shucks - guess I'll have to shelve that idea unless I suddenly have the desire for parasite eggs. :sick:


----------

